# any difference between Boiled Linseed Oil and Linseed oil???



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hqy guys!! just wondering if theres any diference when between Boiled Linseed Oil and Linseed oil finish?? or are they the same??? boiled and normal?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not sure of the chemical difference but I've read that regular linseed oil will take two forevers to dry.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The major difference between raw and boiled linseed oil is what's done to boiled linseed oil...from Wiki:
_
Boiled linseed oil is used as a paint binder or as a wood finish on its own. Heating the oil causes it to polymerize and oxidize, effectively making it thicker and shortening its drying time. Today most products labeled as "boiled linseed oil" are a combination of raw linseed oil, petroleum-based solvent and metallic dryers. The use of metallic dryers makes boiled linseed oil inedible. There are some products available that contain only heat-treated linseed oil, without exposure to oxygen. Heat treated linseed oil is thicker and dries very slowly. This grade of linseed oil is usually labeled as "polymerized" or "stand" oil, though some types may still be labeled as "boiled."_


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I watched a gardening show many years ago and the host said he coats his wooden tool handles with raw linseed oil for the winter as it took so long to dry and was able to soak into the wood more...dunno.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I have heard the same


----------

